# Visual snow



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

This has been driving me farking CRAZY..does anyone else have this? It's just like in a grainy low light video..usually less noticeable in bright light


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

alot of people with dp/dr have this.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike Hunt said:


> alot of people with dp/dr have this.


Yeh I think I remember reading that, but I never really had it until this week. And I've had DR for years.


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

I occasionally have it. I don't really have the usual visual symptoms of DP/DR, though I did during my first episode three years ago.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> Yeh I think I remember reading that, but I never really had it until this week. And I've had DR for years.


Any changes in meds, supplements, foods, or activities?


----------



## chickadee (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes it feels like I have sand in my eyes.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

A lot of people WITHOUT DPDR have this. It's fine, and normal. Also if you look closely (and with the right intent), you'll notice that there are little bright dots in your vision. Everyone has this!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Visual said:


> Any changes in meds, supplements, foods, or activities?


Actually yes, believe it or not. I very recently changed my diet in order to lose weight... reduced calories and carbs by about 30% and began eating very "clean" - high protein, fairly low but not extremely low carbs, and medium on the fats. For the past 2 days I've also been having "fishbowl" vision where things sometimes don't look the right shape, distance, or perspective. Why do you ask about changes in meds/supps/foods? Anything specific on your mind?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I found a visual snow forum http://thosewithvisualsnow.yuku.com/topic/7358/UCSF-Research-on-Visual-Snow#.T_eAHZFQTpd

Looks like there's a study being conducted on it in San Francisco


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I have always had this, i just noticed & bothered more with it since DP/DR.

Almost every human has that, especially when the eyes try to adjust to the correct contrast/brightness. But this visual snow condition makes it 10 times worse, sadly..

But yea, it's not uncommon (in the light form)


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

The thing is, I don't look for these things. I notice symptoms, and then go here to DPselfhelp or google and find people with the EXACT same thing. It's like every symptom I've ever had is confined to the internet, as no doctor I've seen in person ever has any answers


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> The thing is, I don't look for these things. I notice symptoms, and then go here to DPselfhelp or google and find people with the EXACT same thing. It's like every symptom I've ever had is confined to the internet, as no doctor I've seen in person ever has any answers


Well the part of always finding someone having the same issues as you is big, since there is no illness that only occur to ONE person out of 12 billion.

That might comfort you, confirming you are not alone, but a decent doctor in a hospital MUST have idea's for people with Visual Snow.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm going to be honest. I'm scared of going blind. And I'm also scared of things slowly worsening. It's my worst fear (blindness). Being blind is one thing, but what about being blind AND having DP...wtf? I would no longer exist. I am very worried and I can barely sit still. In fact, I'm standing at my computer desk, hunched over because I can't sit down. I'm not anxious, just worried. I made an eye doc appointment, but I know he won't find anything.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

horrible, horrible!!!


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

I have had this ever since DP Started. You won't go blind from it! There are people who have had this condition for years and there has never been a reported case of blindness due to visual snow.

There is a Facebook group that has about 400 members. It's a good place to discuss your symptoms and any news related to research, cures etc. You should have a look for it next time you're on.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Distant Horizons said:


> I have had this ever since DP Started. You won't go blind from it! There are people who have had this condition for years and there has never been a reported case of blindness due to visual snow.
> 
> There is a Facebook group that has about 400 members. It's a good place to discuss your symptoms and any news related to research, cures etc. You should have a look for it next time you're on.


how do you deal with it? doesn't it drive you mad? do you see the white sparkles outside during the day?


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah I see the white sparkles when I look up at the sky. I've become fairly used to this condition. The only things that help is a healthy diet and less sugar/caffeine intake. That might sound like generic advice but it does help. I also took an antidepressant not too long ago, lexapro and it relieved the snow up to nearly 30-40 percent. You aren't alone in this, research is being carried out which may find what's causing it. Best just to keep busy and not focus on it, just like the advice given for depersonalization. You could see a a neurologist about it but they would most likely give you an assortment of funny looks whilst trying to explain what visual snow is.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Distant Horizons said:


> Yeah I see the white sparkles when I look up at the sky. I've become fairly used to this condition. The only things that help is a healthy diet and less sugar/caffeine intake. That might sound like generic advice but it does help. I also took an antidepressant not too long ago, lexapro and it relieved the snow up to nearly 30-40 percent. You aren't alone in this, research is being carried out which may find what's causing it. Best just to keep busy and not focus on it, just like the advice given for depersonalization. You could see a a neurologist about it but they would most likely give you an assortment of funny looks whilst trying to explain what visual snow is.


That's messed up man, the VS started for me a few days after I cut most sugar from my diet!


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

That is bizarre! Mine was after consuming a lot of alcohol on this one particular night. I'm positive I wasn't spiked or anything like that, but the vs snow started at the exact same time as the Dp. The two for me, go hand in hand.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you also sensitive to light and see lots of afterimages? I have those symptoms too.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Distant Horizons said:


> Are you also sensitive to light and see lots of afterimages? I have those symptoms too.


In the past, I have had times when I see tracers and afterimages (especially tracers). The most scary thing is, you don't know if it will progress and get worse.

Other symptoms:

feeling disconnected (obviously)

lightheaded

feeling hypoglycemic when I'm not (not everyone can relate to this feeling)

the above mentioned visual issues (tracers, palinopsia, and now visual snow)

irregular heartbeat events (probably a separate issue)

upper stomach "feelings"

loss of smell

brief spells where I have an intense mental change (2-3 seconds)

vertigo and dizziness

tinnitus (ringing in the ears)

feeling braindead, like I'm half asleep-half awake

spells where i stare an something for 10 seconds and zone out like I'm having a seizure (although I don't lose awareness entirely, so they're probably not seizures)

intolerance to lighting changes


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is what I see when i go outside. This started at the exact same time the visual snow did.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## evansuk2000 (Jul 15, 2013)

rob35235 said:


> This is what I see when i go outside. This started at the exact same time the visual snow did.


This is totally normal mate, me and my friend saw these earlier, he doesn't suffer from anthing, and I have DR/Anxiety.


----------

